# Mathews Outback Reviews: Let's Hear your Opinions



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

I am in the process of picking up a used Outback from the classifieds. Read a lot of reviews online, just curious what AT thought about the bow?

Meat


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice bows but I'd pick up a switchback XT before I bought a Outback.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Outback is available in the price range I am wanting to spend on a back-up, so need to strike while the iron is hot.

This will be my first Mathews as well.

Meat


----------



## BoneBuster28 (Nov 16, 2010)

I had an outback for about six years shot good, killed quite a few deer with it!


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Good to know! Not sure of the year, any idea how I find that out after I buy it?

Meat


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

This is one of the all time great classic Mathews bows. Not real smoking fast, but forgiving and quiet. I know a couple of real serious archery elk hunters in southern Colorado who still shoot these. They could afford any bow they wanted. Try out the new ones each year. And comment that, yes, the new ones are nice; but I'll just keep shooting my Outback.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Bump.

Meat


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

quiet, not fast but fast enough, kind of spongy back wall and a good shooting bow...sold mine before I got to hunt with it.


----------



## Executner (Oct 22, 2011)

Still shooting the outback and it's still putting them down. Ain't missed one yet because of the bow....


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Great! Picking it up in 20 minutes

Meat


----------



## tpo02football (Dec 7, 2011)

*Outback a great bow*

I shot the outback the last 7-8 yrs Really liked it. Added an STS string stop a year or so ago and that really helped reduce any noise and any torque. Selling mine only because I got a great deal on a Z7 xtreme.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i just got mine 5 minutes ago, bought it from Orion, Jeff on here.

Had to have another mathews, miss the brand!
There plenty fast!!!!!!!!
Smooth, quiet, compact, dead in the hand!
Good job selecting a mathews.
Couldn't justify buying a z7, i thought the outback shoots near enough to the z7 (call me crazy) but the outback shoots great!
I should get 270-280fps for 65lbs, 28inch draw, with 344 grain carbon express maxima 250's. Believe me that's plenty fast enough to kill deer.
post some pics when you can


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Cannot get the pics to work from my phone.

Getting a new string from Twisted Archery for it and will get it installed when they arrive. The rubber stops next to the cam and idler wheel could be replaced as well, hopefully my shop has some replacements.

Have thought about adding a Bow Rattler to it, any opinions on that move?

Meat


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i think i will spend a gander mtn. gift card this month and get a sts for it.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

real short valley


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Arrow recommendations? I currently shoot HT2 .400 spine through my AM32, those work well with the Outback?

Meat


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

Legacy is good bow too


----------

